# albino green phase x albino burmese



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

hi all thinking ov getting the above for future breeding wot would the babies turn out or would it be best to get another green phase and if so would it throw out any albinos any help would be great thanks.


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

aslong as theres no hets i think youd get albinos het green: victory:


----------



## daz666 (Apr 17, 2008)

cheers buddy.will it throw out any binos if al green x green or will they all be green het al cheers.


----------



## lefty (Jun 2, 2008)

all will be albino 100% het for green


----------



## -matty-b- (Dec 13, 2007)

daz666 said:


> cheers buddy.will it throw out any binos if al green x green or will they all be green het al cheers.


theyll be green het albino aslong as no hets: victory:


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

to get a mix of green and albino green the green will net to be het albino.


----------

